# Para PXT 1911-1,000 rounds in 10 min.



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Found this and thought it was good.

I am not a Para guy, but after watching this video, (all 4 parts) I may become one. 1,000 rounds shot out of a Para PXT 1911 (right out of the box) in less than 11 minutes. Now that's how you test a hand gun!!
Very impressive!!


http://www.downrange.tv/show1/


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

check this out .look at the improvements they have made finally

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/52637/m60_machine_gun/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very impressive indeed!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The joys of glock. Man thats some rapid fire!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TomC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI
> 
> The joys of glock. Man thats some rapid fire!




hey, thats knob creek ky. id reconize that place anywhere. been there 3 times and might head back down this spring. a VERY fun time if your into FULL AUTO FIRE. ive shoot the assault rifle and stock pistol match several times. test your skill up against some of the best in the country.

gotta love that drum mag....wooooohoooo. 

www.machinegunshoot.com


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thats totaly amazing


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I figured that was probably knob creek, never been there but would love to go. Only reason i dont want to go is because i aint the the money to buy what i really want. Mabey some day


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TomC said:


> I figured that was probably knob creek, never been there but would love to go. Only reason i dont want to go is because i aint the the money to buy what i really want. Mabey some day


 unless you take some one with an FFL they wont sell you any weapons from inside(range owned), now the flea market area....money talks


----------

